# Stuck in Limbo - Don't know what to do



## southern_gal (Aug 20, 2009)

Filed for divorce in July after discovering my husband of eight years had been cheating on me for the entire twelve years we had been together. This will be second divorce for both of us. We don't have any children together. 

He was picking up women on-line as well as cruising swingers sites. We'd had problems but I never suspected infidelity because he was at home every night. I was devastated because I'd been unhappy but tried hard to make the marriage work. 

I'm now 45 years old and my only child will be leaving for college in 18 months. I'm so angry with him for wasting so many years of my life when I could have been with someone who actually loved me. Now he won't sign the papers because he doesn't want to pay me for my share in our home's equity (he's still in the home). He illegally ran my credit report after I filed and disposed of our computer - he's an attorney and knows better.

Neither of us have the money to take this to court. I can't get on with my life until he signs the papers but he's content to wait me out until I give up on getting my share of the equity in the house. Is there anything I can do to motivate him?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

what a real jerk! i cant believe you havent gone crazy on him! you seem so mellow. id make it so he was begging me to sign those papers. revenge happens to be my weakness...


----------

